# can i carry this in mass



## nra suporter (Aug 29, 2009)

hello all leo I am a 18 year old f.i.d card holder and i was wondering about the legality of this knew knife i want to purchase for those who are interested it is the emerson combat kerambit and its blade length is 2 and one half inches i was wondering if i cold carry this knife because iam currently studying criminal justice to become an officer so i realy dont need a knive charge if you know what i mean im going to be useing this knife for utility since i want an emerson and all other blades are too big i was wondering if ths one was a good legal blade to replace my sog trident i have only got serched once on the beach and willingly told the officer i had my sog trident and along with that gave him my mace and fid card i was very respectful to him and he was respectful after he seen i had an fid card dont know if that was the reason but he did ask me were he could get a trident for himself thanks for your comments


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow, my eyes hurt just reading that. Hey kid, FID's don't cover blades. Use the search function for any info you want, from this site, to answer your question.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

For a LIMITED time only, because your post is one of the best knifey posts I've read in at least 3 days, you win! Yes athletic supporter, you win a *first edition Italian Monobrow My Little Pony Picture* from my personal cell phone collection! Enjoy!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

NRA - as USMCMP and Tunes mentioned; use the search.
Knife questions have been asked & answered to death.

These should answer your questions, and if not, peruse the AAC forum for other knife related questions.

http://www.masscops.com/forums/ask-cop/77382-legal-size-knife.html
http://www.masscops.com/forums/ask-cop/77461-double-edge-knifes-mass.html


----------

